# I hope that cute kitten will come back



## afternoone (Jul 22, 2019)

From last week, every night, a cute little cat came to my door. 

At the beginning he will run away when we approach him, but when we squat down, he will come over and rub our legs with his body. When he touched him by hand, he would try to attack us because of fear.

This situation lasted for two days, from the third day we took some water for him to drink, and he swigging and seemed to be really thirsty. 

However, the food we gave him basically did not eat, we gave him noodles, rice, raw pork and cooked pork. Sometimes eat a little, sometimes don't eat. Maybe buy some cat food directly, he will like it. But, at present we are in the stage of entrepreneurship, so we don’t have much money. I am thinking that if he is willing to stay, we will share the food we are eating to him. So we bought 2 collapsible bowls from Amazon. The seller said that it made by food grade silicone, have no smell, and can bare more than 100°C, also can be folded for easy carrying. So I bought it back. So far so good. 

However, we still don't know how to get along with a cat. If you let him stay at home at night with the door closed, what if he pee on the floor. Does he need to be vaccinated? Do we need to bathe him every day? Frankly, I have never raised a cat. I have never had these problems before. Now I suddenly find that taking care of a cat is like taking care of a child, which make me nervous.

The day before yesterday, when the cat was at my house, I quarreled with my family and talked too loudly. He was frightened because he kept barking. I haven't seen him since that day.





Now I feel a little frustrated and self-accused. I hope he can come back.


----------

